# Modifier couleur date et horloge barre de menus



## Nouvoul (1 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Nouvel inscrit  je me permets de vous demander comment changer la couleur d'heure et date sous Mountain Lion.
Toutes mes recherches n'ont abouti qu'à de vieux sujets datant au moins de 6 à 10 ans, pour des OS obsolètes.
Naguère je savais comment faire, il y avait une option "couleur" dans les préférences système, mais là je cale.
Bien entendu je ne tiens pas à "acheter un gratuiciel" fouteur de merde dans le système 
Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2013)

Seul solution iStat Menus mais c'est payant.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Mars 2013)

Déjà merci de ta réponse.
Je n'ai pas besoin de tout cela, juste de changer la couleur date/heure dans la barre de menu.
Ayant viré Menucalendarclock qui proposait le changement de couleurs, je pense qu'il me faudrait tripatouiller dans Terminal, hors de ma portée :rose:
Pas besoin de connaître mes débits ascendants ou descendants, ni mes statistiques rouges, vertes ou bleues, simplement modifier la couleur noire :bebe:


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2013)

Tu peux choisir d'afficher uniquement la date.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Mars 2013)

Magnifique 
Je ne vais pas payer $16 pour changer de couleur là-haut et sous-utiliser un logiciel dont je n'ai pas besoin :rateau:  :hein: :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2013)

Tu demandes de l'aide, je t'en donne. Du moins ce que je connais et qui fonctionne sans problème cette payant....donc


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Mars 2013)

Merci


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (26 Juillet 2013)

Si tu veu uniquement afficher l'horloge en blanc tu a White Clock


----------



## jacghit (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, il y a aussi iClock qui est suberbe mais payant 
Byr


----------

